# That little voice



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..


 
More times than not, I've followed that little voice, and as with you, never regretted it. The one time I can say that I definately didn't follow the little voice, and was glas I didn't was it saying, "You can have just one" ... no that wasn't for Lay's potato chips, that was when I was quitting smoking.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..



I always listen to the "little voice" - sometimes it was right, and saved me from potential negative situations; the times it was wrong, I can't say whether listening to it prevented the situation or if it was really wrong - but based on the times it's proven itself correct, I'd rather listen than regret!


----------



## exile (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never regretted following it, and on the relatively few time I _haven't_, I inevitably did regret it, and congratulated myself on being luckier than I deserved to be.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jun 26, 2007)

Careful now Drac,:wink: dont go touching any raw nerves...

Yeah that little voice sure gets some fun ideas some times...'course the cat's recovered now and the wall has been re-papered but I'm never going to look at the microwave in the same way agian!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes I have....

I think it is something like being aware of a slight change in the pattern of an ordinary process and taking action.

There was a time I felt it when I was driving.  I try to make it a habit to view way ahead of me as well as behind me and to the sides.  When I do, I observe cars and their color and driving patterns several cars back.

One time, I observed a car maybe five to ten cars back (different lanes).  Nothing really ordinary, but there was a sense of impatience with that driver. There was a sense of something rather uncomfortable.   I looked at all the other cars around him and then looked ahead of me to be sure there is sufficient space.   I then eased myself over to the right lane, knowing there are two exits ahead should I need them.

I wasn't entirely sure what exactly would happen at that time.

This car then sped up and started cutting off several people, causing near crashes and ran.   It wasn't long before accidents did happen and the police were chasing.  People had said this "happened out of the blue".  It really doesn't happen that suddenly if people pay attention to slight changes.

I have found this sense have served me in other places.  Rarely would there be a true surprise without some type of a shift in pattern or the dynamic relationship between people.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..



I have and it has always kept me safe!   I look at this way, I would rather listen to it and it be wrong (nobody gets hurt) than NOT listen to it and it be right.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2007)

Which little voice in my head?... there are so many :uhyeah:

Seriously, yes I have and so far it has been right.


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Which little voice in my head?... there are so many :uhyeah:


 
Not the one thats talks about dishonoring your family and bringing shame to the Shaolin temple






			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Seriously, yes I have and so far it has been right.



Thanks Xue...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..


More times than I can count have I listened to that little voice (I call it the human spirit) inside my head/heart and it has more times than I can count... saved my life on the streets and in those deep dark caves.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2007)

Like the one that said, "Wayne, you are almost 37 years old, do you think hopping on that skateboard and cruis'n down a hill is a good idea?"  

Nope, never listen to it!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never regretted following it, and I have found more times than not that whatever that voice was saying was correct.  Listening to that voice is something I belive has kept me out of trouble more times than not


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 26, 2007)

My concience is the enforcer of my morality.  Unfortunately, the only voice I hear when the vibes get bad is me telling myself ,"Your knees are shaking.  How you gonna run with shaky knees?  Make a decision!"


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..


 
Drac, that little voice started about 32 years ago when I first started on the job (you know what I'm talking about), and continues well into retirement.  While it has saved my bacon many times, it is sadly often in conflict with those little angels and devils that keep appearing on my shoulders, giving conflicting advice at a breakneck pace!


:angel:     :argue:     :rpo:

-GARRY


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, I've heard it.  Listening has saved me from many bad situations that I could recognize, and who-knows-how-many where I will never know what _might_ have happened.  There have also been times when I've ignored it, and thankfully I'm still alive to be able to say it's better to listen.


----------



## tellner (Jun 26, 2007)

I have. Usually it has served me well. Sometimes it's gotten me into trouble through being over-activated when things weren't as bad as my gut told me or not taking a problem as seriously as logic was telling me to. Intuition isn't perfect. If the forebrain isn't engaged you can go just as far wrong.


----------



## SKB (Jun 26, 2007)

I try to listen to myself all the time. I have avoided many a problem but some times the voice takes me to the problem???? Which can be a good thing.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2007)

Something I would like to add regarding that little voice.

I have noticed within myself that the voice can come from two different sources.  I know it sounds schizo but I am going to try and explain what I am getting at. 

There is the little voice that sometimes speaks that comes from logical analysis of something.  This sometimes produces "that feeling" and most of the time (for me anyway) has been wrong.

Then there is the little voice that suddenly speaks to me for no apparent (analysis) reason and it has been right every time.

The reason I am pointing this out is that it is sometimes easy to confuse the two (having confused them myself several times).

The way I try and differentiate the two is how the voice is delivered.  If it were conjured up through conscious analysis of something, I don't trust it nearly as much as the voice that suddenly speaks for no apparent reason.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes I listen to my inner voice.  Even when it doesn't make sense.  If I have to take off, be more alert, or go down a different street.

I'm still alive so somebody up there must like me. :angel:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> I mentioned it many times before about obeying that *"little voice"* that is in your head..Have any of you ever done it?? I have and have never regretted it..Just wondering..




The "Little Voice" versus the Large Voice, and then there is the loud voice and then there is the wisper and the self doubting voice and ..., . 

Yes I have the voices in my head.  


Do I listen to them? Yes I do. 

Do I listen to the one that tells me about danger or being silly or doing something stupid, I usually do. I occasionally used to over eat becuase it was just so good. Or it was habit of cleaning the plate. 

The times it told me to leave I did. The times it told me to becareful I have been.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whitebelt said:


> Careful now Drac,:wink: dont go touching any raw nerves...
> 
> Yeah that little voice sure gets some fun ideas some times...'course the cat's recovered now and the wall has been re-papered but I'm never going to look at the microwave in the same way agian!


There are little voices...  and :uhohh::nuke: _little voices_:xtrmshock:

The real trick is to know which voice is which!

(And not be caught argueing with them in public!)


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I always listen to the "little voice" - sometimes it was right, and saved me from potential negative situations; the times it was wrong, I can't say whether listening to it prevented the situation or if it was really wrong - but based on the times it's proven itself correct, I'd rather listen than regret!



Amen to that!  I'd much rather be slightly embarrassed about how I dealt with a situation/ person that I wasn't sure about then having to deal with an ugly problem.


----------



## bydand (Jun 26, 2007)

Sure have listened to them!  Kept me out of a few bad spots, same goes true the other way as well when I figured it would be just silly to listen to a bit of self-doubt creeping in on me.  Usually I end up in a cast or at least with a story-line bruse and bandage when I don't listen though.  Now that little voice sounds a LOT like my wife's voice "Scott, you're 43 not 18, you do that and I'll be a widow because if it doesn't kill you I will."  Funny how life works out.


----------

